# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush Eshte Loje Me Me Mire Elekronike 2009

## xhuljo154

si mendoni cila eshte loja me e mire elektronike e vitit 2009?

----------


## bl3nd

Si po mendon elektronike??

----------


## xhuljo154

e kam fjalen kush ju diket loja me e bukur kompjuterike e vitit 2009?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Milioneri !!

----------


## Mau_kiko

Loja me e  bukur qe mund te luash eshte *"Assassin's Creed"* e luajtur ne *Play Station 3* ne nje televizor 40 polsh ose me te madh. Kete loje ta keshilloj ta luash shtrire perball televizorit, me dicka afer per te pire dhe ne nje dhome ku drita e vetme vjen ng monitori  :shkelje syri:  
Me beso qe do kenaqesh nese arrin ta luash kete loje ne kete menyre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## armir10

lojra me e bukur e 2009 esht sonyy ??

----------

